# Audio Pipe



## nickjames (Feb 11, 2012)

I wana build me a audio pipe for my 420. I need a list of what to get. Any of you guys got a link to help me out real quick?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man there is TONS of audio pipe threads, take a quick search. You should find everything you need.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Look in the general topics section. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------

